# Happy Birthday, Thud.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

We don't know his exactly birthday, but it's sometime around now so we celebrated this weekend. Pictures to follow shortly.

Disclaimer: He *IS* wearing a prong in these, but it's attached to his regular collar so will not engage unless his regular collar failed. 




























These two are my favorites.






















































(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The rest of the pictures. Take two because holy heck, what did I mess up?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy birthday, Thud! Hope you have many, many more happy and healthy years.

He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys - and I meant to work this in but didn't.









First home.

I can't believe he's 2.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy birthday, Thud! He is such a gorgeous boy and so full of joy, I really look forward to updates on him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Happy birthday, Thud! He is such a gorgeous boy and so full of joy, I really look forward to updates on him.


He really is a really, really good boy.

And I forgot a couple so just sticking them here.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Thud <3 <3 <3


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Happy birthday thud!!!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww, Happy Birthday Thud!! <3
How perfect is that--I just finished a drawing of him today without knowing it was his Bday!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh! That is totally perfect - both the picture and the timing. Mostly the picture. It is *BEAUTIFUL*.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Oh my gosh! That is totally perfect - both the picture and the timing. Mostly the picture. It is *BEAUTIFUL*.


I guess Thud can count this as one of his Birthday presents.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Thud!! Remus's Birthday was Saturday, he is 2 as well. Thud is such a handsome guy, love his pictures.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday, THUD. Handsome boy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Happy Birthday Thud <3 <3 <3


Thank you!



momtolabs said:


> Happy birthday thud!!!


Thanks!



CandyLeopard said:


> I guess Thud can count this as one of his Birthday presents.


Absolutely! It's certainly my favorite of the bunch!




Remaru said:


> Happy Birthday Thud!! Remus's Birthday was Saturday, he is 2 as well. Thud is such a handsome guy, love his pictures.


That's just neat! Happy Birthday, Remus! 



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Happy Birthday, THUD. Handsome boy.


Thank you!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I remember when he was just a Little. How time flies. He's gotten absolutely huge! And I still think he's super handsome.  Happy birthday Thud! Here's to many more years to come.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the Thudling. Happy birthday!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Love the Thudling. Happy birthday!!!


Thank you!



Avie said:


> I remember when he was just a Little. How time flies. He's gotten absolutely huge! And I still think he's super handsome.  Happy birthday Thud! Here's to many more years to come.


Time does fly. I don't know where that time from 1 to 2 years old went, but I feel like I wasn't paying enough attention.

*ETA*: Actually, I'm making this a separate post. It deserves it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome man!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow.
when did he grow up.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Wow.
> when did he grow up.


Mostly since about June, to be honest


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Wow.
> when did he grow up.


I was thinking the same thing! He sure grew up handsome! Happy Birthday, handsome man!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Thud. I wasn't here to really see him grow up,and, I really wish I could of. Here is to many more wonderful years to come.


CptJack said:


> Thanks guys - and I meant to work this in but didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I just died a little bit inside.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Happy birthday, Thud! I've been following his story since you first posted about him here. He sure has grown into his looks!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy (now belated) Birthday Thud!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy belated birthday, Thud!

I read your story on the general forum... and I am glad that he ended up with your family  Sometimes it's hard to admit that the dog you have is not the dog you had imagined in your dreams and I do agree that you learn to appreciate them more when you realize who they truly are.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Thud!! 
Read his story, saw this.. couldn't resist. I love that guy. And his name makes me laugh.


----------

